# Dory conversion to flats skiff



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

After perusing the manufacturers website for specs and construction info,
I'd say you already have a flats skiff, configured just as it is.
Modifications to what you already have, could be as simple as adding
a "clamp in place" 1/2" thick plywood panel on top of the existing seats.

http://www.stur-deeboat.com/dory.html


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd keep it! Looks like a nice skinny water boat to me, just build a deck of some sort and maybe add a trolling motor and your set.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just noticed the oarlocks, push pole not needed.
I've rowed all over the flats chasing bonefish in the keys.
Rowing will get you close, quietly, by simply adding leather sleeves to the oars.


----------



## jmarkklock (Dec 12, 2006)

Amesbury, You have a PM!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a cool little boat!  I would definitely keep her and turn her into a flats skiff.  Just add the push pole holders, and maybe make a deck for the back too.  With a deck on the back you could use a cooler as a poling platform.  Much cheaper/more efficient use of space (can also be used as a seat in the middle of the boat), much lighter, and cheaper!  I would also remove that bench seat toward the stern to get more of a flatsboat layout.  
Thats what I would do anyway, but I'm sure she will catch fish as is too!

Enjoy!


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

I've already added the deck forward. This picture is from the manufatur's website. I really need some rod storage for 9' fly rods. I'm thinking of PVC pipe along the bulkhead. Has anyone done this before? I'll post pictures after I take the shrinkwrap off in April. I like your idea of an aft deck. That may be my next project.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I fish out of a car-top transported canoe, so keeping hull weight down is a must for loading by myself. Ergo all my gear gets moved around a whole lot and I really like a double rod/reel case such as the following:

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_36818_175003004_175000000_175003000_175-3-4

Add a reel only case that can protect it when you set the rod down(can even leave the line out) and you're all set, if you're cranking up the motor rod breaks down and goes in the case(my rods are two piece and I leave the line/leader run through when in the case).  It's really a simple solution but is excellent because my gear travels all over in my car, on boats not equipped for fly rod storage(and some that are), and in walking/hiking to hidden forest lakes. 

I dig, the cooler idea if you really want to poll the boat in a traditional sense, but I agree with Brett in terms of rowing, you can cover more ground more quickly and with more stealth, it is also easier to fish solo as your weight will be centered in the boat(get skinnier), and you won't need to struggle between switching from push pole quietly to rod when a fish pops up close; the leather sleeves on the oars should make them quiet enough to just let go of, pick up the rod and cast(maybe add a retention/safety line so the oars don't slip out of the boat while fighting the big one.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

One of the better features of the hull is the ledge created
by the fiberglass/foam floatation around the inside of the hull.
This allows you to drop in any deck configuration you'd like.
Flats, family cruiser, bay boat or camper. All from one basic hull.
Good design from the get-go by the builder.
I'd bet a set of fly rod racks would fit nicely between that ledge and the gunnel.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

I am in the initial stages of looking at an Amesbury Skiff just like yours for exactly the same use you have in mind. I have had many boats, from Flats Skiffs, Mako's,Pursuit,Scout,Gheenoe, numerous Whalers, and what you have right now is what I am looking for, so keep it, or let me know what you want for it. I just sold my last Whaler (an 06) and don't think I will ever go back to anything but a dory, or micro skiff. For anything else I will charter. If you want to drag that Skiff to Stuart, Fl. I will show you where and how to hook up with some great Tarpon and trust me, your boat will work fine.


----------



## phwhite101 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the offer Jim but I'll be on the west coast. By the way, that is one awesome fish your holding! Great picture, very tempting to take you up.


----------



## No_Slack (Mar 1, 2010)

Leave the boat alone she looks great. Dories have a long and strong history. Don't know your maintence plan, But i would make sure that the trailer axle,bearing,wheels, spare is ready for that road trip. 
Take care,
Jeff


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had and still have a good many boats. I have fished recreationally and commercially all of my life, growing up in a fishing family. Here is my favorite boat of all that time.

http://www.bateau.com/proddetail.php?prod=D15&cat=11

I think you would find it familiar.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

